# Je suis crevé



## hannabanana

Bonjour!

I was wondering if any francophones recognized the phrase ''Je suis crevé" at all and could tell me what the english equivalent would be? I first heard the phrase through an Egyptian Francophone friend. Is this a phrase only used in Egypt? Or do other francophone regions use the same expression? 

Thank you for any help you can offer!

-hannabanana


----------



## persona67

Je suis crevé = je suis (très) fatigué


----------



## Ellea1

Hi,

That's totally used in France. That means "I'm really tired, or I'm exhausted".


----------



## pointvirgule

_Je suis crevé_ is used all around the world.


----------



## Hello_Goodbye974

Yes, we do recognize it 
It's often used when you're tired... 
It's the familiar way to say : " I'm really exhausted "


----------



## bobepine

Definitely used in Quebec to mean _exhausted _(like a flat tire is out of air, perhaps?)


----------



## bh7

Familiar English equivalents:
I'm bushed. [= tired out;  can also mean in Cda "living isolated in the bush"; "going bonkers" due to isolation]
I'm knackered. [= exhausted, worn out]


----------



## franc 91

It's something I say about myself when I'm dead tired - chuis crevé


----------



## hermioneduchemin

oui, et personne (sauf *bh7 *qui cite un "*familiar* english equivalent") ne pense à préciser que c'est du langage populaire, pas très élégant....


----------



## Yulan

Hello everybody,

Je m'excuse d'avance si ma demande ne rentre pas dans ce contexte précis, mais il y a une chanson qui dit

"moi, je veux créver la main sur le coeur" 

et je voudrais savoir si dans ce cas l'on peut le traduire avec "mourir" ou ...?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hello,
For a colloquial equivalent I usually use "I'm buggered", though I probably shouldn't.



Yulan said:


> "moi, je veux créver la main sur le coeur"
> et je voudrais savoir si dans ce cas l'on peut le traduire avec "mourir" ou ...?


Yes, it can mean that, i.e. "I want to die with my hand on my heart."


----------



## Ellea1

Hi,

Yes je veux crevé avec la main sur le coeur is an informal way to say "I would like to die with my hand on my heart".


----------



## Yulan

MERCI BEAUCOUP, UNCLE BOB!
et
MERCI BEAUCOUP, ELLEA1!

Really appreciate your feedback


----------



## hampton.mc

I have translated it:
"I am knackered"
and I have been told that I should use "I am honestly spent"
is the latest more American English?
It's important for me because the guy who talks is American.


----------



## amg8989

*I'm completely wiped out
I'm completely drained (of energy)
etc...
I'm dead
I'm exhausted
I'm spent
I'm pooped* (this one sounds rather odd, and is not that common anymore--at least around me, but just so you recognize it--"I'm pooped, or pooped out" means exhausted)


----------



## Aistriúchán

In Ireland, I use "knackered" (=tired out) all the time, you can say "worn out" too.
By the way, "knackered" is British English.


----------



## amg8989

Aistriúchán said:


> In Ireland, I use "knackered" all the time, you can say "worn out" too.
> By the way, "knackered" is British English.



The first one is very current in the US, however I've never heard "*knackered*" in my life used here. If someone were to say it in the US, they'd sound bizarre and probably would be laughed at, or at the very least heads would turn....


----------



## hampton.mc

amg8989 said:


> *I'm completely wiped out
> I'm completely drained (of energy)
> etc...
> I'm dead
> I'm exhausted
> I'm spent
> I'm pooped* (this one sounds rather odd, and is not that common anymore--at least around me, but just so you recognize it--"I'm pooped, or pooped out" means exhausted)


Thanks amg I am spoiled for choice. 
Okay so you wouldn't use in the States "I am knackered" but would you use "I am honestly spent"?



Aistriúchán said:


> In Ireland, I use "knackered" (=tired out) all the time, you can say "worn out" too.
> By the way, "knackered" is British English.


I know  I use it all the time but it's probably because my husband is Irish...
Thanks


----------



## amg8989

hampton.mc said:


> Okay so you wouldn't use in the States "I am knackered" but would you use "I am honestly spent"?


no we wouldn't use "I am knackered" 
as for _"I am honestly spent,_" it could work, but "honestly" sounds a bit weird here. I'd say that "completely" or perhaps "utterly" works better.


----------



## Aistriúchán

amg8989 said:


> The first one is very current in the US, however I've never heard "*knackered*" in my life used here. If someone were to say it in the US, they'd sound bizarre and probably would be laughed at, or at the very least heads would turn....


I see what you mean cause knackered has a second meaning here, it can mean "done for, dead in the water, broken" I don't know if it's the same in the US, probably.


----------



## flyingcabbage

I have never heard "_I am (honestly) spent_" before, but I'm not American. 
In Ireland, we also say "_I'm wrecked_"


----------



## xaipete

I hear:
_I'm wiped out
I'm pooped
I'm exhausted
I'm zonked_
But I don't think I've ever heard anyone in Wisconsin say "I'm spent."


----------



## BAlfson

I understand "knackered" because I know some Brits, but, in amerloquais, I think I only would say, "I'm wiped out." Or, "exhausted."

They speak something other than English and Scandinavian in the land of the cheeseheads? 

Cheers - Bob


----------



## hampton.mc

You are great!!! thanks a lot
Bob I don't understand "the land of cheeseheads" (France?)


----------



## BAlfson

post #12: xaipete is from Green Bay, Wisconsin, the home of the Green Bay Packers National Football Assciation team. Wisconsin is famous for dairy products, so the fans began wearing a unique hat.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Aistriúchán

I had a friend from Wisconsin and he hated cheese


----------



## agi83ml

From a Canadian perspective...

"I'm spent" or "I'm exhausted" are quite common around here. I've never once heard the phrase "I am knackered".


----------



## Aistriúchán

Also, _"I'm_ _banjaxed"_


----------



## mgarizona

Aistriúchán said:


> Also, _"I'm_ _banjaxed"_



Strictly Anglo-Irish.

Yes, if the character is American, you'll want to avoid 'knackered' ... and 'banjaxed' certainly. If the character is over 40 then "spent" is fine ... but 'honestly spent' sounds like an odd collocation. (Unless there's something in the situation that would have him dumbfounded to find himself 'spent' after what seems like little effort, then the 'honestly' might serve to underscore his own disbelief.)

The younger the character the more colorful the option might be, though personally I enjoy "I'm wiped!" (The 'out' is implied.)


----------



## jscottseptembre

Yea, no american would say "knackered" nor "banjaxed". But I agree with mgarizona, the age of the American is kinda important because a young fella wouldnt say "spent" that's for sure.

We do say the following:

"i'm beat"
"i'm exhausted"
"i'm dead tired"
"i'm worn/wiped out"
"i'm drained"
"i'm tired as hell"

If you're translating "crevé", id go with "dead tired"..also avoid _am_'s contraction for more emphasis


----------



## broglet

hampton.mc said:


> Thanks amg I am spoiled for choice.
> Okay so you wouldn't use in the States "I am knackered" but would you use "I am honestly spent"?


bonjour hampton - il serait possible de dire dans un contexte approprié, 'quite honestly, I'm spent' mais c'est difficile d'imaginer un contexte dans lequel 'I'm honestly spent' marcherait. Par contre, tu peux dire 'I'm finished', mais il faut le prononcer soigneusement pour éviter qu'on pense que tu sois finlandais.


----------



## hampton.mc

The guy is 45, he was born in LA and is now working in New York (don't know if it matters) he is a lawyer and he is talking to a friend. He had a "nuit blanche" the night before meaning he didn't sleep all night so:
...I am going to leave you both after dinner because I really don’t know what else I can do tonight and *I am exhausted.*’

He says it another time as well:
‘Mark, would you mind leaving us alone for five minutes?’
‘Take all the time you want. I am just going to crash in a spare bedroom, *I am wiped out.’*

Does it sound ok?


----------



## hampton.mc

broglet said:


> bonjour hampton - il serait possible de dire dans un contexte approprié, 'quite honestly, I'm spent' mais c'est difficile d'imaginer un contexte dans lequel 'I'm honestly spent' marcherait. Par contre, tu peux dire 'I'm finished', mais il faut le prononcer soigneusement pour éviter qu'on pense que tu sois finlandais.



 Thank you broglet.


----------



## mgarizona

Hey MC:

Sounds fine. One suggestion though, which would be to swap the two options around. "Wiped out" is a stronger statement of exhaustion than "exhausted" is, so it would be more in place following his _nuit blanche_.


----------



## hampton.mc

Yes thanks mgarizona but the poor busy guy has had 2 "nuits blanches" not in a row though... He is equally "exhausted" in both situations...


----------



## hampton.mc

I could use twice the same expression... it would be a pity though with all the good ideas from you all


----------



## Michael_B

jscottseptembre said:


> "i'm beat"



Thanks for mentioning this one cause I've heard it a lot in the US and I started to wonder if I had misinterpreted it.


----------



## mgarizona

Well in that case why use 'exhausted' at all ... he's not saying _épuisé_, is he?

I'd go for "I'm wiped out" and "I'm beat."


----------



## hampton.mc

Changed! Thank you all


----------

